# LED fan tips



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I need tips on LED fans


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Which one is the best bet yet quite


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I prefer Antec Tri-Cool. Fans that use bearings will last longer than used sleeved bushings.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I am currently using Coolermaster case fans from sizes 80-200mm and i can hardly hear them.


----------

